# Raleigh Factory 1945



## irideiam (Aug 28, 2020)

I am sure this might have been shared  before, but I figured just in case it had not, I'd share. Hope you enjoy. I sure did.


----------



## fatbike (Sep 4, 2020)

Thanks for posting. Very cool.







irideiam said:


> I am sure this might have been shared  before, but I figured just in case it had not, I'd share. Hope you enjoy. I sure did.


----------

